# Monitor keeps turning off and on...



## John1289

So here's the deal. About a week ago my pc's monitor started to randomly turn on and off on it's own. I then swapped the monitor with another one. The problem still persisted. Later that night (last night) I bought a new video card. The problem is still persisting. Now to make problems worse, sometimes after windows is done loading, the screen will turn off and then just eventually shut the computer off. Also, everything freezes sometimes as well and then I have to restart the computer, but then it sometimes doesn't even load up windows and the monitor just stays in like a stand-by mode. Thanks if anyone could help me out.


----------



## dustyjay

is it the monitor shutting off or losing signal? In other words, does the power lite on themonitor go out? It actually sounds like either a software problem (Windows) or a power supply problem.


----------



## John1289

The computer goes on and then the monitor turns on and then a few seconds or minutes later it goes from the green light to the orange light. It's like the monitor says "Power Save"


----------



## fleamailman

What are your specs and have you checked the temp in the BIOS


----------



## fleamailman

Hi, could we see your specs then, write them out one by one or just use this little free program, scan, and copy the log back to here.

sysspecs
http://www.alexnolan.net/software/sysspec.htm


----------



## John1289

Yeah, ill post them as soon as the computer lets me on.


----------



## fleamailman

How much time do you have about before things blanc out


----------



## fleamailman

Just to recap, 
it isn't the monitor because you've swopped it,
it isn't the garphics card you're swopped it,
have looked in the devmgmt.msc about drivers
have checked the BIOS for heat problems
have cleaned the comp of dest
have no visible signs of malware


----------



## John1289

Hey, finally it let me on. Well it varies about when the screen goes out. Sometimes it goes right away, sometimes during the Windows xp loading screen and then just randomly while on the computer. Here are the specs. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/john1289/specs.jpg And here's the second half of the specs. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/john1289/specs2.jpg


----------



## fleamailman

Thanks what does the cpu read like, does the comp feel slow or overworked.


----------



## John1289

It doesn't seem to be going slow at all. But what is have looked in the devmgmt.msc about drivers and have checked the BIOS for heat problems? Cause I haven't done those and don't know how.


----------



## moneyspider1

are you using a wireless key board?


----------



## John1289

no, im not using a wireless keyboard.


----------



## fleamailman

OK, runcommand time.

1.
press; windows botton and R botton
typpe; devmgmt.msc
press; enter

do look see yellow mark of device, meaning driver missing?

2,
same thing
type; taskmgr
processes
look at cpu usage, is it high then.


----------



## John1289

what is runcommand time?


----------



## fleamailman

It is the run box that pops up when you put your fingers on the windows flag botton and the R botton. Alot quicker for me than write the same thing the mouse way and a runcommand is just those things you type in it, like devmgmt.msc which I asked you to do.

question; did you find the wiindows flag botton on the keyboard?


----------



## John1289

Okay, I have some yellow question mark things. I have yellow question marks next to "Other devices," "Mass Storage Controller" and "SM Bus Controller." And I see CPU Usage under "Performance" under the task manger though I'm not sure what it's supposed to be at. It's bouncing around from 0-4%.


----------



## fleamailman

Ok, I am stumped, 
it isn't your monitor because you changed it
iit isn't your graphic card because you changed it
it isn't your graphic caard driver because you siay it does have a yellow thingy.
it isn't your cpu usage which you say is low
see if you can download that program via another comp as your specs would help here
I am stumped


----------



## John1289

Okay, just ran McAfee Anti-Virus. It said it found a Keylog-SCLog.dll in the C:\\WINDOWS\system32 and it can't delete or quarantine it. Maybe that is why?


----------



## fleamailman

You need to catch the eye of the malware-reader here by posting a copy of the results made by a program called Hijackthis. Please download the program form here: 
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/HJTSetup.exe

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe:
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## John1289

Well I just did a re-format, ya know, re-installed windows. Anyways, it's still freezing, turning the screen on and off, and sometimes not even turning the screen on cause it goes into like a power-save mode or something on the screen. This must mean it has something to do with the hardware, right? My first guess is the ram, what do you think?


----------



## fleamailman

How much ram do you have?
How many bars of ram
What are their speeds.
Also, try uninstalling the driver from devmgmt.msc(device manager), scan for new materiral and when prompted the redirect to the cd the came with the graphic card.


----------



## matt1988

ok, right i cant believe it took so many people such a long time to kind of come up with a bunch of answers which arent even close. The reason will be that the power settings are probably incorrect. Go to start>control panel>power options and where it says monitor in the drop down menu select Never. So basically wheat that does will never turn off the monitor. 

Matt


----------



## dustyjay

If it were a power management setting dont you think it would turn the mnitor off after the same amount of time everytime? From reading the posts it seems that the timing varies which contraindicates a power management setting.


----------



## PEP

Perhaps its the motherboard???


----------



## nik_g2

hey guys...i have the same problem and i talked hp and they said it has to do with the bios...update your bios thats what they said...i havent done that my self yet because of lack of time but let me know if that works...check with the company that make ur computer for bios updates...hope this helps


----------

